# Burning bark?



## turnkey4099 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anybody feed the stove with the bark chunks? I loaded my garden cart with big peeled off chunks of Black Locust bark. On the way to the burn pile I figured why not run it through the stove? These days all I need is a "maintenance" fire, no call for high heat, basically do nothing but keep the fire low and burning. 

In the past I have done it with Willow bark but that doesn't work to well, You get more ash out than bark you stuffed in it seems 

Harry K


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 22, 2011)

I had the same issue more ashes came out than bark i put in:bang:


----------



## blueheeler (Apr 22, 2011)

I use poplar bark as kinland all the time


----------



## muddawg (Apr 22, 2011)

dried out it works great for kindling

mike


----------



## laynes69 (Apr 22, 2011)

When theres small call for heat and a few coals, my wife will build a small bark fire. It burns fast, hot and clean. She does it to take the chill off inside. We burn alot of locust and the bark burns well.


----------



## olyman (Apr 22, 2011)

harry,,for what its worth,,it aint worth burning bark,as the others said,,kindling,yes,,burning,no,,just aint enough there,,and you WILL have a ton of ashes as they said....


----------



## chucker (Apr 22, 2011)

after a good day of doing firewood i will end up either cleaning out the back of the truck in the woods or brown baging it for the wood stove! two bags will last this time of the year all day long. use 1 bag in the morning in the stove before heading out to the wood lot and another when i get home ...dry red oak bark burns hot and long with the damper and draft closed tight.. good to go and no waste!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 22, 2011)

What's the difference between a Wood Burner and a Chinese Chef?

A Chinese Chef uses everything but the bark.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 22, 2011)

muddawg said:


> Dried out it works great for kindling.
> 
> mike


+1. I use bark for kindling all the time when it's easy to pick up. However, some species (e.g., ash and oak) hold onto it like glue. Bark burns rather well. It does hold moisture from rain, but it will dry rather rapidly,


----------



## woodguy105 (Apr 22, 2011)

If it keeps you warm then burn it!


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

Bark is wood to...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 23, 2011)

Not too bad. 12 hours now, 1/2 a garden cart of bark, not one chunk of my good Locust, house warm, some excersice carrying in armfuls of bark. Ash build up doesn't seem too bad. Since my stove has an ash pan, getting rid of ash is only a few steps out the back door onto the lawn and spread them. Looks like I might have to dump them tomorrow.

Harry K


----------



## needwood (Apr 26, 2011)

I use bark all the time" I use it as a quick warm up and as kindling. I don't spend allot of time picking up the small peaces but sure don't throw away any of the big.


----------



## lindsey_gazaway (Apr 29, 2011)

*poisonous locust tree*

My grandmother recieved some Locust wood to burn in her home. Shortly after she started burning the wood, she and my grandfather became sick. (chest pain, abdomanal pain, shorness of breathe) She called Georgia Poisin Control and they did an inspection. They told her it was poisinous wood. Every where on the internet that i have looked up, says it is not poisinous to burn. I want to know if it is okay to keep buring this wood or if it really is toxic to someone's health.

:confused2:


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2011)

lindsey_gazaway said:


> My grandmother recieved some Locust wood to burn in her home. Shortly after she started burning the wood, she and my grandfather became sick. (chest pain, abdomanal pain, shorness of breathe) She called Georgia Poisin Control and they did an inspection. They told her it was poisinous wood. Every where on the internet that i have looked up, says it is not poisinous to burn. I want to know if it is okay to keep buring this wood or if it really is toxic to someone's health.
> 
> :confused2:


 
never heard of such...getting backup of smoke in house??? that would be toxic!! cold,or partially plugged chimney???


----------



## arlen (Apr 30, 2011)

Since I installed my wood stove. I start a fire with balled up newspaper, bark and wood splitter chunks and cut off ends for bundles. It works great and usually takes only one match. If I did not use it it would be put out on trash day as recycled greens.  David


----------



## woodbooga (May 1, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> +1. I use bark for kindling all the time when it's easy to pick up. However, some species (e.g., ash and oak) hold onto it like glue. Bark burns rather well. It does hold moisture from rain, but it will dry rather rapidly,


 
I agree that ash is bark clingy. But it seems to really want to fall off from any non-fresh dropped oak though. I got quite the pile of oak bark from logs recently bucked, but dropped 2-4 years ago.

Regardless, it's great kindlin and can be good for the occasional small fire in June when it's 57 and rainy between warm spells.


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 4, 2014)

Ponderosa Pine bark burns well. So well, I went to the splitting area and combed thru the raked piles and pulled out the bigger pieces. Ash creation is a bit more then the wood, but acceptable.


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 5, 2014)

Some of my customers like the bark on there wood


----------

